# Общий раздел > Путешествия Отдых Туризм >  Удобное кресло

## Сергей Петров

Подскажите где можно приобрести удобное и недорогое кресло.

----------


## Аркадий

Я бы вам посоветовал посетить ближайший мебельный магазин.

----------

